# Incarcerated vs obstructed hernia



## KatJac11 (Apr 13, 2017)

Is a unilateral incarcerated femoral hernia always considered obstructed?  Wondering what to use... K41.30 or K41.90.  Any thoughts?  Thank you!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 13, 2017)

If you look under the K41.3 category in the icd-10 book, in the list of 'includes,' it lists the incarcerated unilateral femoral hernia.  So you'd use the K41.30 if it's not specified as recurrent.


----------



## KatJac11 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you! That's a big help!


----------

